# Paris Hilton, Fergie, Sara Sampaio, Izabel Goulart - Model's walk the Runway at the Philipp Plein Show during Milan Fashion Week S/S 2017 - September



## Mandalorianer (22 Sep. 2016)

*Zhenya Katava*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Paris Hilton, Fergie, Sara Sampaio, Izabel Goulart - Model's walk the Runway at the Philipp Plein Show during Milan Fashion Week S/S 2017 - September 21, 2016 (77x)*

26x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (22 Sep. 2016)

:klasse: :thx: dir!


----------



## Suicide King (22 Sep. 2016)

Danke für Paris.


----------



## PaulsGT (23 Sep. 2016)

I cant believe Paris actually showed her toes, damn she looks hot!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## zool (24 Sep. 2016)

Paris sieht super aus! thx gollum


----------



## feimo9 (24 Sep. 2016)

Great posting. Thanks.


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

thank you for paris


----------



## halloo (20 Jan. 2017)

danke, so was seiht man selten!


----------

